# Some of the funnest fishing you'll ever do.



## Austin Bachmeier (Feb 27, 2002)

This sounds pretty dumb, but it is a great challenge, and is alot of fun. You'll need a fly rod, and some camo. Hang on for the ride boys and girls, your going carp stalking. Carp you may ask? What else pulls you up and down the bank with you're light weight flyrod, and weighs up to 20 to 30 lbs? Besides a Northern, or 'skie, pobably nothing. Anyone else as wacjky i get in the summer time waiting for waterfowl season. :grin:

[ This Message was edited by: Super Black Eagle on 2002-03-08 23:43 ]


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Hey Super,
I too have tackled a one or two carp in my time. Although, I didnt use bait. I know a REALLy shallow bay on Audubon where the carp congregate sometimes. Snagging is my method, wow, they put up a huge fight. I havent caught one quite 20-30 pounds, but the 5-10 pounders sure put up a fight.


----------



## joe_dozer77 (May 8, 2004)

what kind of bait do you use for carp


----------



## dogdigger (Jan 26, 2004)

i use wheaties for carp. get a hand full and hold the under water for a few seconds, then pull your hand out and crunch them up in your hand, make sure the get the very moist. keep working them in your hand until you dont feel any big chunks, then roll them into balls a lil smaller than a pingpong ball and give them a few minutes to dry, put them on a hook mold the dough ball on the hook all the way up to the eye and you are good to go. :beer:

or you can just shoot them with a bow, thats works good too :sniper:

mark


----------



## DavidG (Mar 28, 2004)

I fish for carp all the time, a simple method of making dough is...
cornmeal + flour + any cola product... mix them together and you get a nice dough. Of course if you take your carping more serious you can get out a blender and get crafty with fruits and vegetables and turn them into dough. Shooting or snagging a carp wont let you get the full power of the fight like getting them in the mouth.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

Something simple that i have found that works for carp. Use pieces of corn straight out of the can. Open the can and let is sit in the sun for a few hours before using them. Find a good area where carp are know to be and then throw a few hand fulls into the water where you will be fishing. (check local laws first, some places it is illegal to chum) Thread pieces of the corn right onto the hook. Don't use too large of a hook and cover the entire hook with corn because carp are pickey.


----------



## Goldy's Pal (Jan 6, 2004)

Chumin' for carp?? This site is sure full of little tid-bits of info. I'll have to check that out. :beer:


----------



## Southwest Fisher (May 14, 2004)

There's a tiny spillway on the north side of Lake Tewaukon where one year my friend and I found about twenty dammed-in Carp ranging from 12 to 15 lbs. We snagged them for a few hours, and the best fights took place when you hooked their dorsal fin, of all places. Its a good time.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Here's another....long ago when we were walleye fishing the first decent walleye we would catch we would rig with a hook, line and bobber and turn it loose to go back to his friends, I don't know if it was illegal but we used a fish for our fish finder. Of course we always pulled our decoy in and ate him too 8)


----------



## crowmans dad (May 14, 2004)

i was fishing for bluegill about a year ago and caught a 25 pound carp on corn on an ultra light rod with 4 pound line I fought that fish for at least 30 min. great fun


----------

